# Nor Cal All Nissan BBQ/Carshow in Sacramento



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

It's been awhile since we've had a large meet. So Here we go:

*Saturday February 19, 12-3pm, BBQ/Car Show. 
@ People's/Folsom Lake Nissan in Folsom, CA * 

Any Nissan, Infiniti, or Datsun.

The Dealer is our main sponsor, being that they are providing space, food and possibly an ad in the paper. 

The car show details are being worked out as we speak. (ex. Catergories, judging, prizes, vendors, etc) Car show entries would need to show up between 10-11 to get setup and the show part would be from 12-3. 

If you are in the sacramento area or Nor Cal at that, and know any vendors that would want to setup a booth for a fee for prizes or donate prizes as a fee, let me know. [email protected] 

I will have an info page and Registration page up soon enough, so please keep your eye open. My goal for this meet is to have over 100 cars show up at this event. That would be one of the largest for a Nissan meet I've seen in this area.

The Biggest concern I have from the dealer is that we don't have any outrageous acts (Ex, Burnouts, Drifting showoffs). As much fun as they are, they have their time and place, at this meet would *NOT* be one of them. 

If you have any questions you can email me or post up. I'll be checking back periodically. 

Hope to see everyone there. 

note: any info could suddenly change so keep up on the updated info.


----------



## N2nismO (Jan 22, 2004)

nissanforums has had very low showing in meets as of late.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Ill be there from Reno, with some friends.. that im brining across the hill, of course in their own automobiles....

Hope to see some familiar faces there..


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

UPDATE~~~~~~~~~~

http://www.team-driven.net/events/2005/norcal_showoff/index.htm

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Lets kick this year off right...

34 people registered so far!!!
www.team-driven.net/events/2005/norcal_showoff/index.htm
Register at link above...

FREE FOOD
MUSIC
FRIENDS
CAR SHOW!

Im driving from Reno, So all of you bay area people can make it..!


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

I hope to see you Nate. I feel we will have a good turnout. Hopefully some Bay Area folks will show up.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> I... Hopefully some Bay Area folks will show up.


well about 1/3 of the current list is from the bay. Not to bad... ehh. Could be much better. Though of the 10 listed, all of which are Z's and Sentra's/200sx.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

*********44 People registered now************

Lets get at least 50-60....Yay!


----------



## N2nismO (Jan 22, 2004)

where are all you nf people? there is only one person from these forums registered.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

N2nismO said:


> where are all you nf people? there is only one person from these forums registered.



Okay, okay, I'll sign up. Stop twisting my arm.
:thumbup:


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

******57 people registered******

58 if Quintin registers.. haha


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

N8inNV said:


> ******57 people registered******
> 
> 58 if Quintin registers.. haha


Signed up.
:thumbup: 

I'll see you there.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> Signed up.
> :thumbup:
> 
> I'll see you there.


About time... JK.... Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

***UPDATE***
-The numbers are growing...
-Directions Page is Up.
-There will be at least 3 confirmed vendors with the high possibility of 3 other vendors. 
-There will be raffle prizes going on as well, which are donated from the vendors themselves.

Also for those who have not signed up via the Registration page. Please do so by this coming Wednesday, the 16th. I will NOT be accepting any registration after that either for the show or just for plain attending. 
HOWEVER....

If you still want to be in the show there will be pre show registration going on from 10am-11am on the 19th(day of the show). Though if you are not there before 11am you will NOT be able to register as well as be in the show itself. You can still obviously eat still  Food and all festivities is for everyone. 

Let's show everyone how NOR CAL represents.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Cliff notes:

1. Online Registration to put your car into the car show will end at 11:59 PM February 16th, Wednesday. Obviously, we'd appreciate it if you register before that.

2. You can still register your car into the car show on the day of the show between 10:30am and 11:00am. If you are late, you will not be able to register your car into the car show.

3. Everyone is welcome to attend, there is no entry fee, EXCEPT to register your car into the car show. We just ask that you remain civil.

4. I will be heading the Team Driven booth, so drop by and say hello 


We encourage everyone who will be attending (registered for the car show or not) to register by 2/16, for logistic purposes. See you all on the 19th!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

If someone can suppy photos and information we will run the story of the meet in an issue of NPM.

mail it to: [email protected]


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

That can definately be arranged... :thumbup:


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

This is for everyone who is showing there car in the car show. Whether you have pre-registered or are going to be registering tomorrow, all participants need to arrive between 10am and 11am. If you are not on the lot and in the process in getting your car in position by 11:30am. You will not be able to show tomorrow. Also if you had pre-paid and do not show. No Refund. Sorry. If there is a problem, let me know ahead of time and you might be able to get a refund for those who prepaid. 

For everyone, I'm looking forward to seeing everyone there. Just FYI, People's Folsom Lake Nissan front sign is down. But you should still be able to pick it out.

Any questions please email me at [email protected], i'll do my best to return as soon as i can.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Pics are up. 
Thanks to everyone. You guys rock.
http://www.team-driven.net/events/2005/norcal_showoff/index.htm


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have two request from anyone and everyone who attended the meet: 

1. Send me your feedback @ [email protected] 
This consists of the best parts, the bad parts, your favorite. 
Things you would like to see happen, your Thoughts. Some have send your feedback but still quite a few have not. Lets hear them. Speak up. 

2. Nissan Performance Mag has asked about what had gone on. 
I need you journalists/writers to send me a concise (about a page or so) article about the events. 
I will read thru them and determine the best and send that one on to them with your name. NOTE: I will NOT take credit for any article submitted. 
I need to have these ASAP, thanks. Please Send them to [email protected]


----------

